# Abdominal Swelling Oscar



## acidjed9 (Mar 16, 2009)

My Oscar recently started showing swelling around the abdomen. It has not eaten in three days. I did some research and saw that sometimes feeding them pees will help. I tried this but she wouldn't eat those either. Any Ideas? Is this something she is going to likely pull through with time?

Thanks.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I had Two Tiger Oscars at one being 9 inches and the other being 11 inches. Are you talking about Tiger Oscars?

If so how is the water quality in the tank like the temp and ammonia levels?

What have you been feeding the Oscar prior to it being sick?

What other fish do you have in the tank and what size tank do you have it in?

Are there any kind of markings on the side of the fish that are different colors?

Are any other fish sick?

Need to give more information on the matter so we can find out what is wrong


----------



## acidjed9 (Mar 16, 2009)

> Are you talking about Tiger Oscars?


No it's an Albino Oscar about 10 inches at a guess.



> If so how is the water quality in the tank like the temp and ammonia levels?


Wate Quality is good, temp is the 80's has been for years. I do water changes every couple weeks never tested high in ammonia.



> What have you been feeding the Oscar prior to it being sick?


Cichlid Pelets, never live fed them. That and the occassional frozen bloodworms.



> What other fish do you have in the tank and what size tank do you have it in?


Mostly cichlids, some convicts, a couple yellow cichlids, Green Servous. 150 Gallon.



> Are there any kind of markings on the side of the fish that are different colors?


I am not sure what you are asking, she is white and orange but has no new colors. I have had her for over three years.



> Are any other fish sick?


Nope the rest seem find, no swelling no issues eating.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

sounds clogged up to me.. Only time I ever saw my oscars swell was when they ate waay to much. then they layed around the rest of the day.. Did you feed it alot? or maybe it swollowed something it shouldn't have...

everything is food for an oscar.


----------



## acidjed9 (Mar 16, 2009)

Kurtfr0 said:


> sounds clogged up to me.. Only time I ever saw my oscars swell was when they ate waay to much. then they layed around the rest of the day.. Did you feed it alot? or maybe it swollowed something it shouldn't have...
> 
> everything is food for an oscar.


She could have eat something she shouldn't have. It's not just food. I watch them eat and would have notice if she had alot more then usual.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

You don't happen to put a frozen cube of bloodworms in the aquarium or any other frozen food...


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

mine ate blood warms in one gulp, I don't think that would have done it.. But it could.

maybe she got a nasty parisite?

you should do something quick..


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

I've seen a lot of issues come up from just plopping the frozen cubes in. It's something if you do, you don't wanna do often. You have to think, if the cube is frozen, the temperature is around 32 degrees, that's a lot of shock and temp difference for a fish that's in around 80 degree water. Most of the problems I've seen don't occur right away, but over time. In one of my freshwater magazines, they mentioned a higher amount of scar tissue in the digestive track as a result of feeding frozen food. As result, I make sure I thaw the food in water from the tank first.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Rub garlic on the peas. Some fish like the taste. Did you first cook them and take off the shells? Dapnia is supposed to be laxative for little fish, but I bet an oscar wouldn't even see it.


----------



## acidjed9 (Mar 16, 2009)

Kurtfr0 said:


> mine ate blood warms in one gulp, I don't think that would have done it.. But it could.
> 
> maybe she got a nasty parisite?
> 
> you should do something quick..



I do want to do something quick, I just need to know what I am dealing with to do something effectively.


I never toss in the blood worms cube whole, I put the cube in hot water to defrost them then toss them in the tank. 

I could try the garlic idea but she doesn't seem interested in eating anything.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It could be an internal parasite. Fish with worms stop eating. Sadly, the most effective meds for this are medicated food. Try Prazi-Pro in the water. Its safe enough to be worth a shot. 

I have had this happen to angels after feeding bloodworms, they stop eating, lie around and die after a few weeks. Its hard to watch. People, fish and dogs all get intestinal blockages and twists. But no one does surgery on fish. Sometimes they recover on their own, but I don't know what else you can do.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

emc7 said:


> It could be an internal parasite. Fish with worms stop eating. Sadly, the most effective meds for this are medicated food. Try Prazi-Pro in the water. Its safe enough to be worth a shot.
> 
> I have had this happen to angels after feeding bloodworms, they stop eating, lie around and die after a few weeks. Its hard to watch. People, fish and dogs all get intestinal blockages and twists. But no one does surgery on fish. Sometimes they recover on their own, but I don't know what else you can do.


your right except for the "no one does surgery on fish" part. its rare but they do it.

Usually only in the KOI area though.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmmm. If the Oscar swallowed couple of frozen cubes that can mess him up pretty bad. 

When you defrost the cubes the food becomes bigger then it normally is rather when it is frozen and if your Oscar swallowed two cubes and they thaw out inside of him that can cause his internals to strech and even tear up and burst. I hear alot of fish die of that and usually the bigger ones that are able to swallow cubes whole.

It is a good thing that you dont do feeders alot of nasty diseases come from those. 

Just wondering are any of your fish missing perhaps?

Also keep us updated on the situation so we can help you figure it out and help you fix it


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

That happened to a couple of my fish... Some got over it... others died after a few weeks. I tried cooked skinned peas, and some with garlic but they just wouldnt touch it - or any anti parasite food. Hope it gets better becuase losing fish is sadening.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

if you dont know if its the food..suess asked you about color.. watch for a blue or purple tint twords the end of your fish.. this could be a sign of internal bleeding, bleeding from overeating or most likely a reproductive problem.. has this fish laid eggs?.. if it has not.. it may have underdeveloped reproductive organs in which case the eggs will get lodged and will kill your fish (unless of corse you know how to remove the eggs with surgery).. moniter it and update us


----------

